

Test 'reveals Facebook, Twitter and Google snoop on emails' - mgulaid
https://www.htbridge.com/news/social_networks_can_robots_violate_user_privacy.html

======
iancarroll
This is a horrible conclusion. Google+ will check to see if the URL has
metadata that it can add to the link. I believe Facebook might do this as
well.

A URL shortener might grab metadata from the page, hence the access.

I don't think this title is appropriate, nor is the article or its premature
conclusions.

------
denzquix
The title mentions emails, but all of the email-related functionality tests
had a negative result.

